
Guides for Getting Started with Computer Vision, Deep Learning, and OpenCV - headalgorithm
https://www.pyimagesearch.com/start-here/
======
zwieback
I'd used OpenCV with C++ in the past but this site is my go-to for OpenCV
usage from Python, highly recommended!

------
sireat
Adrian's site is fantastic resource for OpenCV with Python.

I am not a huge fan of OpenCv itself though.

OpenCV is riddled with gotchas(ie this algorithm does not run out of the box
because someone has patented it/trying to patent it).

I suppose the fault is not exactly with the library itself.

~~~
Aduket
what is your alternative to opencv?

~~~
sireat
There really isn't a good one.

For heuristics(non ML) based stuff you could try BoofCV which is written in
Java, so for Python there is a wrapper
[https://pypi.org/project/PyBoof/](https://pypi.org/project/PyBoof/)

[http://boofcv.org/index.php?title=Performance:OpenCV:BoofCV](http://boofcv.org/index.php?title=Performance:OpenCV:BoofCV)

------
canada_dry
I'm a huge fan of Adrian's opencv blog. His tutorials are awesome and go
deeper than most. I highly recommend his book too.

